# 1500pts Grey Knight Terminator Army for sale



## daismith906 (Jul 15, 2008)

Hello

Looking to sell my Grey Knight Terminator army (as ive only used once) which consists of

Grey Knight Codex
Grand Master (Converted from metal Calgar mini) - Painted
Terminator Librarian - Painted
Vindicare Assassin - Painted
15 Grey Knight Terminators (3 Hammers, 3 Pyscannons, rest mixture Halberds & Swords) - Painted
5 Grey Knight Terminators (1 Hammer, 1 Pyscannon, 2 Halberds & 1 Sword) made & primmed in silver
Box of left over bits on sprues

Comes in KR Cardboard Mulicase 

Open to sensible offers otherwise itll be on ebay next week. 

Can get pics if required

Postage to UK Only, no trades, paypal only.

Cheers

Dai


----------



## daismith906 (Jul 15, 2008)

Heres some pics - sorry about poor quality


----------

